# Ayr Race Course



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Anyone know of any good spots to overnight park or a camp site within walking distance of the Ayr race course

Thanks 
Christine & Dougie


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

The CC site at Craigie Gardens is only a short walk from Ayr Racecourse and a short walk into Ayr town centre


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Agreed with previous answer. Craigie site it an easy and pleasant walk to the racecourse. This saves the hassle of trying to park on a busy race day. We are going to Ayr for our annual trip to the Scottish Grand National.

Be lucky at the races.

Dave


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*ayr race course*



dovtrams said:


> Agreed with previous answer. Craigie site it an easy and pleasant walk to the racecourse. This saves the hassle of trying to park on a busy race day. We are going to Ayr for our annual trip to the Scottish Grand National.
> 
> Be lucky at the races.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: ayr race course*



tentless said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed with previous answer. Craigie site it an easy and pleasant walk to the racecourse. This saves the hassle of trying to park on a busy race day. We are going to Ayr for our annual trip to the Scottish Grand National.
> ...


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: ayr race course*



dovtrams said:


> tentless said:
> 
> 
> > dovtrams said:
> ...


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi 
Went down to the Ayr racing at the weekend we overnight parked on the esplanade just a step out of the van and you right on the beach good indian restaurant on the esplanade had a good weekend weather not to bad and won at the racing.

Christine & Dougie


----------

